# Help Identifying Make and Model



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

My son grabbed this from a curb and wants to use if for walkways. The stickers are all pretty much gone. All I can really is the 5hp/24" sticker and there is nothing on the bottom pan. There looks like traces of MTD on faded sticker on the side of the auger housing. I need to replace the friction disc, the belts and the auger throttle cable. I was able to get the same auger throttle cable. The belts are are very loose and neither belt has a part number on it. The engine is a tecumseh 5hp HSSK50 67324M (D) 33348. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you looked at the frame cover on the under-belly, where you'd have to go to replace the friction wheel anyway . . . . sometimes there's a decal with the model number down there.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Vermont007 said:


> Have you looked at the frame cover on the under-belly, where you'd have to go to replace the friction wheel anyway . . . . sometimes there's a decal with the model number down there.


Yes, the under belly cover has nothing on it. I have the machine in half and have been scouring it for any markings that would help identify it. I might just have to try my luck with a belt set for an early 90's 5hp 24 MTD and keep my fingers crossed. I think a MTD friction disc from this era might work too. I'll wait to see if any of you forensic experts can figure it out first.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

The transmission looks just like the one I took off a MTD for a conversion project. Examine the friction wheel, it probably splits apart with 6 bolts (3 facing each side). If so, then the rubber ring is the same as on all MTD machines since about 1993.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning M/D, that looks like common run of the mill parts. I'm sure I have some of that on the shelf, used or new. Hard to look up parts with no Model Number, but matchup will be easy. I'll be at the shop in Avon by 2PM if you want to bring the machine by see what fits. GLuck, Jay


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Should be ....Auger Belt 954-0430B Friction Wheel 935-0243B


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I just went home and snapped a few more pictures. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm differing with the opinion that it's a MTD, I think it's a 20+ year old Murray. I have 3 15-20 year old Murrays in my backyard now and parts, grips, handles, push down arms are similar but the knobs and the rectangular handlebar plate are identical to my Murrays.

If the part #s JackMels gave you are not right for your machine, then pm me for the model #s of my Murrays.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That Machine IS an MTD. Although not shown in the pictures, I know it will have a double shaft Engine, and the Part Numbers I gave are Quite Correct. Some Other Brands, like Cub Cadet and Troy Bilt (possibly some Murray as well) are actually MTDs.with different labeling.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It seems JackMels is absolutely sure so I have to bow to him as I am not that sure.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I'm meeting up with JayzAuto1 at his shop tomorrow and we are going to go with the part numbers that JackMels gave me. Looks like tonight's storm is a bust. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a great visit with Jay today and got my belts and friction disc. It's great to meet and talk with someone as knowledgeable as him. Thanks Jay! Now it's time to get tinkering.


----------

